# Can Anyone Identify This Movement?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s in a Services I`m bidding on, it would appear to be a simple unjeweled pin-pallet,from the style of the watch & the logo on the dial I`d date it as being circa mid 1950s.

The watch dial is marked `Foreign Made` & I gather from the seller that there are no markings on the movement itself. During the `50s Services scourced watches from amongst others the Oris Watch Company Switzerland but this doesn`t look like one of theirs. In the 1930s Services had used watches made by a German firm (possibly Thiel Bros) & in the 60`s by UMF but again this doesn`t look like one of theirs. So does this movement look familair to anyone?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oops, forgot to post the photos h34r:



Obviously not an expensive movement & as the case size is around 34mm it was possibly orignally designed for a ladies watch.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Mach,

Is it possible it might be a Kienzle movement. It does bear a similarity to a Kienzle 051/0a perhaps?. Hope this helps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny M said:


> Hi Mach,
> 
> Is it possible it might be a Kienzle movement. It does bear a similarity to a Kienzle 051/0a perhaps?. Hope this helps.


Just checked Ranfit & christophlorenz, I see what you mean there are a number of similarites between the two movements, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oops, forgot to post the photos h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not an expensive movement & as the case size is around 34mm it was possibly orignally designed for a ladies watch.


It's very German-looking, isn't it? Lorenz is the man for these but he doesn't often stray beyond the 1960s and '70s. I agree with you that it looks like Kienzle. An older one, say 1940s-ish.


----------

